# Congress Results



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 4, 2007)

It was super hot there at Congress which was our first trip to Gordyville and we did well with Story receiving the award of "Best Groomed Shetland Pony of the Congress" from Farnam products and we received various items of their product line and numerous coupons for free bags of Platform feed, then Story went Reserve Champion in the Classic Stallion, Amateur Owned & Shown, 3rd in color and 4th in open and 5th in Futurity. We had a pinto sabino bald faced, blue eyed shetland filly brought up from Pondering Oaks Stables located in Texas that my husband bought for me as a anniversary present and kept it a secret until we got there. He had bought the filly back in February after I saw her listed for sale. She is tiny and we measured her miniature and she should be able to stay under the 38 inches required to be registered AMHR, we all figured that she will top out arount 37 inches. Rosie ended up being the Champion in the Multi-Colored mare class there as well and was a sad farwell from Carin but also happy that Rosie will be retuning to the show ring in 2008 as well. We also met various forum people and met alot of new people also and had a wonderful time even though it was terrible with the heat being close to 100 degress and not much of a breeze. The food was great that was served during the luncheon as well and hats off to everyone for having a great time at Congress.

See you at the Congress next year as well! :aktion033:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 4, 2007)

congrats Pam on your show :aktion033: and your new filly looking forward to pics

Lori


----------



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2007)

I love your new filly! I was telling Carin how crazy i am over her, well i guess she still has a 1/2 sister lol.

It was so nice to meet you, congrats on the farnam award and reserve. WOOHOO.

Story looked goooooood!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 5, 2007)

congrats!! :aktion033: Story looked fabulous! it was so good seeing you again.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh CONGRATS on all your wins!!! And of course your new filly!!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 5, 2007)

It was nice going to Congress and meeting some of the forum people to match them up there. I was also told from the Farnam rep that they will be at the AMHR Nationals as well so perhaps they will be doing the same type of an award there also. Just a heads up just in case you could say, she didn't mention it being done but you never know.

I know Carin from Pondering Oaks was very happy and in tears with receiving the Champion award for her filly that Scott purchased for me. I had ordered the photo from Washburn under the Congress award backdrop and Carin was ordering one also under the other backdrop. It was a very happy day for the both of us at Congress.

We all had a great time and it sure is different showing ponies than the miniatures and that was the first time ever that Scott showed Story and I was very proud when he received Reserve Champion.

We both are looking forward in showing Story and Rosie next year as well and seeing everybody again at Worlds and Congress. :saludando:

Next stop...AMHR Nationals, Tulsa Bound! Everyone have a safe trip!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Story is beautiful.

Fran


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW Pammy congratulations on your wins AND your new filly..... Have Scott talk to Barry about what I want for my aniversary.....30 years Dec 10......

Lyn


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 6, 2007)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> I know Carin from Pondering Oaks was very happy and in tears with receiving the Champion award for her filly that Scott purchased for me. I had ordered the photo from Washburn under the Congress award backdrop and Carin was ordering one also under the other backdrop. It was a very happy day for the both of us at Congress.
> 
> We both are looking forward in showing Story and Rosie next year as well and seeing everybody again at Worlds and Congress. :saludando:
> 
> Next stop...AMHR Nationals, Tulsa Bound! Everyone have a safe trip!


Dang it. The secret's out. Yes, I can be a very emotional wreck at times!



: I don't know who's more excited about Rosie's new home, Pam or I! It was wonderful meeting Scott and Pam and I have pictures of the "new family" as soon as I can find my USB cable! I just hope that RFD-TV leaves their interview of me on the cutting room floor!   Or, I'll never hear the end of that one!



:


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats on your results and your new girl!


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulation! :aktion033: They are both really beautiful. I saw Story before he was weaned, and like all of his dam's ("Melody's") foals, he is really something.

Hey .. talk them into adding a Classic Color class at the World Show! LOL


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll see what we can get done about that class being added for the Classic Shetlands at the Ohio World Show, I know that we would get some entries in if they did add the classes. We had the under and over multi-color champion at the Worlds this year with our stallions "Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo" and "Little Wee Lord of the Ring" as well. Sure would be nice to compete more there at Worlds since you are already there other than halter for the young shetlands that are not old enough to do the driving classes there. If I get any results, I sure would let you know...



:

"Thanks" for the congrats on Story and Rosie, I sure am proud of our shetlands, my husband Scott and new friends Carin and her husband from Pondering Oaks Stable and looking forward in showing them both in 2008.

Story has a awesome neck, love that boy, sure glad that he came here to Coventry Lane last year from Getitia and Les, Story is my husbands boy, he's way too hot of a pony for me to handle in the ring and the filly "Rosie" is mine to show next year! Ought to be interesting..LOL

I just couldn't believe we received the award about best groomed pony of the show from Farnam Products, that caught me way off guard because I didn't even know that they were looking.

I do all the grooming for all the horses and both my husband and myself show the miniatures, this past week I just got to be the groomer at Congress, so that at least someone must thought I did a good job...hee hee, since Scott tells me that I am way too picky about the grooming, I guess it did pay off afterall.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2007)

oops sorry i misread lol


----------

